# Admiral Insurance



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just got the renewal through and it’s gone from £1921.73 to £3798.19.

Decided to call them and got it down to £3043.49, which I still find excessive.

Never made a claim on any car policy in over 10 yrs possibly 15/20yrs.

whats the world coming too😂


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Just got the renewal through and it’s gone from £1921.73 to £3798.19.
> 
> Decided to call them and got it down to £3043.49, which I still find excessive.
> 
> ...


Mines less than £1k


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats nuts, mine is less than £700 (when I get the car).

Where do you live - central London?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine jumped up significantly - £700 to 5k (a plan) 

I’m with admiral and it’s approx £1100


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think my first Gtr was £500 and something. The only things that’s changed is the value as it’s a newer car etc and an additional driver but it’s not the additional that’s loading it much anyway.

I appreciate operating costs and wages have increased but to double is taking the p..s


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t even live in a city and mileage is limited to 5k as well. Fitted with tracker and decent second alarm system too.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine increased due to the value of the car not anything else


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That's a massive hike in price, Skint - crikey. Get my renewal in November, will be interesting to see how that goes.

On another different topic - but related in a way - the AA wanted £457 for my breakdown cover this year and they were "upgrading" me from Gold to Silver (yep you read that right). Told them to forget it, 3 weeks later the renewal was exactly £250.....hmm.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Try Reis Motorsport insurance.

Ive got my M440i and the R32 GTR on a multicar for £1100


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Christ on a bike!

Mine is £200 + IPT, declared at 600 ponies.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Thats nuts, mine is less than £700 (when I get the car).
> 
> Where do you live - central London?


Do you still not have your car Mondie?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Not yet Will, its collecting dust in Aberdeen.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the holdup with the new car? I would be itching to jump in it.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

same as I posted 6-8 weeks ago, a missing SD card for the Sat Nav. I am keen to take delivery but the dealer and Nissan are useless. It may as well stay at the dealers now that I have missed summer


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I did’nt catch the post as I was out of the country for a long period.

Hope you can get the issue resolved quickly and there might be a few decent days left for you to enjoy.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> same as I posted 6-8 weeks ago, a missing SD card for the Sat Nav. I am keen to take delivery but the dealer and Nissan are useless. It may as well stay at the dealers now that I have missed summer


When are you expecting to take delivery?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

mondie said:


> same as I posted 6-8 weeks ago, a missing SD card for the Sat Nav. I am keen to take delivery but the dealer and Nissan are useless. It may as well stay at the dealers now that I have missed summer


Feel for you - so frustrating! I thought Noble's should be good at sorting this type of thing...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Appears there not if it’s been ongoing two months


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> Feel for you - so frustrating! I thought Noble's should be good at sorting this type of thing...


The car is with the Aberdeen dealer (Alan Clark I think). Been hopeless, they are in Nissan's hands but regardless, their customer service is a joke. They took delivery of the car on 18/6.


----------



## Urikov4 (6 mo ago)

Skint said:


> Just got the renewal through and it’s gone from £1921.73 to £3798.19.
> 
> Decided to call them and got it down to £3043.49, which I still find excessive.
> 
> ...


3k??? Omg.. I’m only paying less than 1k , 15 NCB and live by London Bridge.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

mondie said:


> The car is with the Aberdeen dealer (Alan Clark I think). Been hopeless, they are in Nissan's hands but regardless, their customer service is a joke. They took delivery of the car on 18/6.


Have you been up to fully inspect the car? I'd be very concerned there is something else going on here, just doesnt ring true if thats the only issue. A sat nav sd card isnt hard to come by. You can get parts from Japan in days if not already here in the UK. Hmm.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I have plenty of photos and a video, plus the car has been sighted by a couple of other owners. I don't know what else could be going on other than incompetence.


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

mondie said:


> same as I posted 6-8 weeks ago, a missing SD card for the Sat Nav. I am keen to take delivery but the dealer and Nissan are useless. It may as well stay at the dealers now that I have missed summer


Must be a trend with Nissan, when I bought my GTR new 4 years ago they didn't put the Sat Nav SD card in. Argued with me saying, read the manual you don't know how to use the Sat Nav (cheeky bast*rds). The fact that it said no signal on the display was a clue. Then said someone must have nicked it! After one of many journeys back to the dealer (140 mile round trip) they sorted it, no apology.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Skint said:


> Just got the renewal through and it’s gone from £1921.73 to £3798.19.
> 
> Decided to call them and got it down to £3043.49, which I still find excessive.
> 
> ...


I'm with Admiral and for 7 car garage it's less yours however my renewal is due next month, I hope it's not doubling.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I am paying less than £500 with admiral...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Every policy has complete differences , location , security , history of the policy holder , age etc 

value of the car makes a big difference / you won’t get a my18-22 at £500 I doubt

I’d you doing everything by the book, polices can be high

that said , insurance is risk based & tbh I also think they make up the prices as they go


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My circumstances have’nt changed other than I will have another yrs ncb. 

I’m 49 soon,so I’m no spring chicken, zero points too.

Can’t think of many thefts in our area occurring.

It’s not down for commuting etc.

Time to shop around😀


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> My circumstances have’nt changed other than I will have another yrs ncb.
> 
> I’m 49 soon,so I’m no spring chicken, zero points too.
> 
> ...



Skint try Admiral insurance mate.

I was with them for my 35 and now my Rs6 and am paying much less than that.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s Admiral who have quoted a stupid price.

I think I’ve only ever used them when insuring a Gtr.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

49 , wow I mean that’s proper old 😆 actually compared to many owners your a spring chicken 

tried A plan ? 👍


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> It’s Admiral who have quoted a stupid price.
> 
> I think I’ve only ever used them when insuring a Gtr.


Apologies mate- I am amazed by that as most of my quotes by memory have been less than £550 from them based on 7k a year.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve not had chance to try some other companies yet As I’ve been busy in work.

Theres surely a better deal out there but was hoping to stay a loyal customer with Admiral but it’s clearly not to be.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> I’ve not had chance to try some other companies yet As I’ve been busy in work.
> 
> Theres surely a better deal out there but was hoping to stay a loyal customer with Admiral but it’s clearly not to be.


There has to be as that price is criminal!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ll buy a early car and go for classic insurance😀, the 2008 cars must be on the verge..


----------



## Scattle (Jul 14, 2019)

Im with Admiral, only renewed end of August.
2015 Stage 4 GTR was £408 - 4k miles per year on a Multicar policy with 2 other cars on it. 32 years old.


----------



## GT'Rich (5 mo ago)

Just gone with Churchill £500, (age 46 full NCD)
However - I have 5 other cars on a multicar with LV and they wouldn't cover me at all.
You certainly need to shop around


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s like a lucky dip when they draw the quotes out.


----------



## R1CNH (Oct 3, 2017)

Crazy! I’m with Admiral too 2019 car insured for 80k with modifications declared £517.00 I’m 36 with 12 years no claims literally just renewed 7 days ago.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

matty32 said:


> Every policy has complete differences , location , security , history of the policy holder , age etc
> 
> value of the car makes a big difference / you won’t get a my18-22 at £500 I doubt
> 
> ...


I think the concern/surprise is not the figure per se, but the fact that the renewal has doubled.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Background: I have been with Admiral using a multi-car policy for over 10 years. Initially it was two sports cars but now includes a third car, my daily drive with the word "Sport" in the model name. Over those 10 years there have been a continuous succession of R35s... I also have three different NCBs in place (one is over 30 years)
Each year the renewal quote has had a multi-figure percentage increase on it. A call to go through all the details, and a bit of polite squeezing, comments about going elsewhere, has each time reduced the increase to just over the previous year. They dont like to lose customers!
And I've learnt during the last two renewals, that each time you phone the calculated quote will be different. The quotes are dependant on what the insurance markets are doing that day, or even by the hour, plus the current volume of claim processes they are dealing with. So if you dont get the "right" quote, hang on a couple of days and try again. And preferably after a dry spell when accident rates will have been lower...
This also means starting this process early, as soon as you receive the quote, and well before renewal to give you time. If you get what you consider an acceptable quote, snap their arm off and take it.

Why do we have to go through all this pain every year? As you can see above, circumstances are volatile and technology has enabled systems to be put in place that will satisfy the risk accountants if something goes wrong for their business.

Insurance has always been gambling, but now it's also a lottery!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t mind anybody trying to earn a few quid but ripping loyal customers off is another thing.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I thought I’ll try to compare and the first qoute is £1658. Quite a big difference.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've just tried The Meekat and £300 was the best. Admiral comes up at £400, which is twice what I'm currently paying.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What I'm currently paying:

£200:












£125:


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

Have you tried First Point on 01604 498866 ask for Matthew Cattell they cover my 1100 BHP Gtr.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s down to £1100 with boom. Anybody used this company?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Skint said:


> It’s down to £1100 with boom. Anybody used this company?


I can't say I've ever heard of them.

Anyway, I stuck my details into their site: £400 for my bog standard Fiat 500, and no quote for my GT-R.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My qoute was through go compare. Are go compare likely to check out the companies from there site?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've noticed before that if I get a quote from say Go Compare, The Meerkat etc, if I then go directly to the insurer's site and enter my details, it will say something like "you have already had a quote from whatever site" and instantly complete all the questions and give me the same figure.

That's why I tend to use a made up name, email and DoB (within a few days) when using the comparison sites.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No not heard of them.

Cover yourself with a credit card as I had an insurance go bust on me for my 35s insurance a few years back. I managed to get the money bank eventually though.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

snuffy said:


> I've noticed before that if I get a quote from say Go Compare, The Meerkat etc, if I then go directly to the insurer's site and enter my details, it will say something like "you have already had a quote from whatever site" and instantly complete all the questions and give me the same figure.
> 
> That's why I tend to use a made up name, email and DoB (within a few days) when using the comparison sites.


What percentage roughly do you save by using the comparison sites and then going direct Snuffy?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mondie said:


> What percentage roughly do you save by using the comparison sites and then going direct Snuffy?


That's a good question, to which I don't know the answer.

But I do recall I did it once by taking the cheapest quite from a comparison site and then going to the insurers site and it definitely came out cheaper, but I can't remember by how much now. I think it might have been my home insurance however, but it's the idea of course.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

No worries, I will have to give it a try. I would expect the comparison sites to be scraping at least 10% from every premium, at a minimum.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I always pay with cc online, just a little more protection should things go belly up.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Someone on Pistonheads has just posted that Admiral have doubled his renew (£900 to £1800) for his Bentley.

I wonder if Admiral want out of the market for the higher end of the market ?


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

Try A-Plan, I'm with them on a modified DBA stage 4.25 and I pay bellow £600 ( car insured at £60k). I paid same last year they didn't even try to increase it this year. I also have a rav4 with PolicyExpert and I pay £319. 

I'm 41, live in Windsor and never claimied in the last 15 years but always had modified cars ( Evo, Sti...)

I heard that if a GTR is reported stolen in your area messes up the metrics and affects the insurance for that specific model in that area, have you tried a diferent address on the quote?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

60k is about A plans limit on r35s

I’ve had that discussion 😬

depends on the scheme that’s offered at the time tho


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

My insurance has just gone from just over 800 pound to 1817 with pace ward.

Not paying that and sadly been with them for many years.

Heard first point insurance maybe good


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

There's a theme going on here. They all seem to be whacking up renewal prices.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> My insurance has just gone from just over 800 pound to 1817 with pace ward.
> 
> Not paying that and sadly been with them for many years.
> 
> Heard first point insurance maybe good


I was with Paceward for years myseld, but they have become uncompetitive price wise and sadly the communications side had got really bad.

Im with Reis now and they are spot on


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

It's called "loyalty charge" even though insurers are legally bound to offer an existing customer at a renewable rate of a new customer they are still ripping the p1ss 

Some will win some won't which we all know

My insurance on my everyday car has just gone up £2.89 for my renewal soon & they reduced the excess by £75, can't complain about that


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

perhaps interestingly? we compare the market just sent me some renewal quotes....

The cheapest was £200 from Esure,

but with an 'independant valuation price' for a 2017 car @46k


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Ja5on said:


> I was with Paceward for years myseld, but they have become uncompetitive price wise and sadly the communications side had got really bad.
> 
> Im with Reis now and they are spot on


Iv just litrally insured it with First point for £782,so really goes to show ....

Just dont understand how for 3 years they can insure a car for around £800 and then increase by 120% . Been with Pace Ward for 16 years now with GTRs and evos and they have always been very competive.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Just had my renewal quote in from Admiral and after reading Skint’s post was expecting a significant increase. Pleasantly surprised to see this years has gone down by £150 !!!!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe they’ve seen people walking away and put their trade elsewhere.
They did me a massive favour in the end.


----------

